# tortoise



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Any one know where I can get a tortoise in Sharm please


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Julie67 said:


> Any one know where I can get a tortoise in Sharm please


Here is something about the pet trade and native tortoise in Egypt

The Egyptian Tortoise: its natural history and captive care 

I used to find them in Corfu...and snakes 

I quite like praying mantis I had one as a pet while I was there far less demanding and more interesting he lived on the balcony then one day just flew off


----------

